# Mark Crossfield?



## LanDog (Apr 5, 2012)

He's the guy that does the information/instruction videos on Youtube I find him to be quite good, just wondering what you guys on here think of him. I'm not completely sure if he is totally impartial when it comes to brand choice i.e. Mizuno, but I still think that he is very good at instruction... just wondering what you all think?


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 5, 2012)

Love the guy, I find him very impartial as far as I don`t feel he is bound to say nice things but he is personally a Mizuno iron fan but does change his bag about. I think he does such a good job I got his iphone app, you don't need it to see his stuff but he earned the coupe of quid it cost me.


I don`t watch the swing fix videos any more as I don`t want to over input myself with issues I don`t have but I love the reviews.


With his app if you have an issue the app will record your swing and send it to him to do a video on.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 5, 2012)

So is the App worth the money I seen it advertised but at Â£2.99 I thought the the price was a bit steep!!


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't say I've ever noticed him pushing any particular brand. Very informative reviews and instruction videos in my opinion.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 5, 2012)

2.99 steep? same price as a pint round here

he is certainly not mizuno only, he loved the nike vr2 ltd edition driver so much he said I think this is going in my bag, and it is


----------



## brendy (Apr 5, 2012)

Hes no TM fanboi!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 5, 2012)

hes is honest with his reviews. the app is grand. it just bunches all the videos in a user-friendly manner. clear and concise with his instructions.


----------



## matts1984 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think he is great, been watching his video's for some time now and find them very helpful.


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

I tend not to watch the newer swing videos, tends more to fix peoples swings now rather than give tips like before.

If you sort his youtube channel by date and look at the earlier stuff(2007) he has some great videos of all the fundamentals - grip, posture etc.

I have URLs for 10 of the early ones I watch every couple of weeks to make sure I am keeping the basics right.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 5, 2012)

What a complete *osser !

Only kidding i think he is pretty good to as is the Shawn guy on youtube


----------



## joer422 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			What a complete *osser !

Only kidding i think he is pretty good to as is the Shawn guy on youtube
		
Click to expand...

you think Shawn is good? personally I find him completely confusing and its messes with my head when im practising. Mark is much better I think


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2012)

MC is very good, his twitter feed keeps getting hacked every few days now which is a shame


----------



## Justman (Apr 5, 2012)

I think his videos are great. Don't go through all his instructional videos as my pro has been fantastic helping my game and he helps with what is relevant to me. I'll look at some for drills if they are relevant to what I am working on after my lessons, but the equipment reviews are brilliant.


----------



## jgozza (Apr 5, 2012)

He has some great instructional vids that can help you out but on the reviewing side he doesnt really do any Callaway reviews??


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 5, 2012)

brendy said:



			Hes no TM fanboi!
		
Click to expand...

He loves the TM RESCUE 11 and rates it better than the Titelist ;-)


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 21, 2012)

I really like he's vids, more so when he died club comparisons. Two that stick out were the tm CBS vs r11, which were basically the same club, and burners vs rbz which were also the same.

He seems very impartial, but is it only me who thinks he looks like timmy mallet


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 21, 2012)

haha, he does indeed 

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee're wide awake


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2012)

I like him. He knows his stuff.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 21, 2012)

Me too. I think his instructional vids are great he has helped me sort all kinds of little niggles. Would deffo pay him a visit if I was down in Exeter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2012)

Good sound advice - going to see how to transforms my chipping tomorrow in conjunction with bobs magic toy


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Apr 21, 2012)

I think his reviews are good and his tuition is great.
I bought the app last year and sent my swing in and he did do a video reply for it.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Apr 21, 2012)

jgozza said:



			He has some great instructional vids that can help you out but on the reviewing side he doesnt really do any Callaway reviews??
		
Click to expand...

Callaway won't send him kit to review, however he did do a RazR review last week (didn't turn out to well for Callaway)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 22, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good sound advice - going to see how to transforms my chipping tomorrow in conjunction with bobs magic toy
		
Click to expand...

Is that the Wife-Easy or the V-Easy?

Bob has invented many things with the suffix "-Easy"


----------



## User 105 (Apr 22, 2012)

Really like his stuff. Didn't get his app as I'm not sure of the value over what's already on his youtube page.

Like his reviews, gives a good honest opinion. 

Used quite a few of his drills recently and found them really useful. His instruction is simple a easy to understand and I like the way he explains things.


----------



## Yosser (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not keen on his "club review" video's as I just think he sits on the fence, in a comparison between two clubs everything just seems about the same and really you should try it yourself and get fitted. I suppose that is sound advice but I think I'm just looking for a firm personal opinion. Sometimes the same club is reviewed twice and he has altered his opinion, the one that springs to mind is the TM Superfast Burner 2.0 driver, first review, shaft length and grip is mentioned, the second review is that the grip is a "shocker" and the club is far too long for all but better players - now its the stronger view/opinion that I'm really interested in. Perhaps he is like the rest of us in that we buy a new club which we love and get on with at first and then change our mind.

I love his tutorial video's and they have really helped me with some problem's, I like the simple way he explains things, although I do think you would still need a basic understanding of the fundamental's before hand. Some of the video's I've referred to are the one's on grip, driver, putting, chipping, fairway woods, hybrids among others, although I still have to go back to see my Pro when I end up chasing my tail trying to solve a particular problem on occasions.

The one video that I wasn't too keen on was bunker play where Mark advocated hitting an inch behind the ball with a square face, obviously with a follow through. This worked for me at our course for a couple of weeks until it rained and there seemed to be less sand in the bunkers and of course I ended up in about seven that day. Luckily I was playing with a couple of 9 handicappers who were marking my card and were brilliant with me when they saw me struggling. They said that on that particular course you can only afford to hit half an inch behind the ball with a smooth tempo and open the face due to there not being much sand and it being solid underneath. I took that theory and followed it up with two excellent video's, one by David Leadbetter the other by Phil Mickleson and after many hours of that theory into practice I'm alot more comfortable and confident with bunker play.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 5, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ckGIbNFvD_k
Usually I like his videos,but found him really annoying on these on course ones.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I like them, he comes across well and they are informative


----------



## Hack-Man-Hob (Jan 28, 2014)

I love this guy, course videos are what non comp golf is all about I think, serious enough but fun and enjoying the afternoon out with yer pals.  His equipment reviews are refreshingly honest and BS free. He answers all sorts of questions on all sorts of stuff from all ranges of players and all for free for the most part,  Good guy I cracking vids LETS GET STUCK IN!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow this is an old thread to revisit. Agree with most of what you say. Do not think he is totally BS free though as he does have his favourites and hates which you know he is going to praise or slag off before the vid even starts.


----------



## Hack-Man-Hob (Jan 29, 2014)

true I haven't seen them all to be honest, I'm pretty new to all things golf off the course so just searched Crossfield as he was one of the few I'd seen on line.  A whole new world of golf awaits me on the wonderful world of online golf!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

Why does he need to check his backswing so much?


----------



## KJT123 (Jan 29, 2014)

He's going to TPC sawgrass this week I think...what a life


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 29, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			He's going to TPC sawgrass this week I think...what a life 

Click to expand...

So is one of my regular playing partners! Maybe he'll make a guest appearance!

I like Mark's videos, the on course ones are pretty funny and have occasional nugget of useful information and the reviews are pretty good and easy to digest - even more so now that he's started putting the numbers in there.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 29, 2014)

He has done brilliantly for himself and don't think it's all laughs and giggles- he's put a lot of hours into these videos as he (unlike 99% of instructors) has learned the power of social media.  Whilst he would have started off doing videos for free off his own back, he'll not be making a decent income via his apps (he should only have one of these IMO- too confusing and I think he's realised this himself) as well as advertising revenue from brands and YouTube I'd imagine.  Plus, he'll never be short of students coming forward for a Â£50 lesson.  Not bad for a reasonably young guy working out of a driving range.

His club demos aren't the best and VERY samey.  Ask Justone to do an impression of these if you ever meet him- very funny;

"I like these...I could see people buying these......I have no problem launching these...... that just flies off the face........ I could definitely see these going in the bag....."

Whilst the demos are a bit samey, I think that this shows us that modern clubs really perform similarly and that LOOKS are now fast becoming the important factor when choosing your next set of irons.  Of course, he does promote custom fitting....

His course vlogs are funny and only those trying to either be "cool" or too serious will say that they aren't.  I could watch them all day- it's nice to see people make double and treble bogeys sometimes as the club golfer is so far detached from what we watch on Sky Sports 4 over a weekend.

I would like Mark to become a little more honest when it comes to his relationship with Mizuno and Bunker Mentality.  I think it's clear that he has some kind of sponsorship deal and that's fine, but he previously said (I think) that he just "likes" the Bunker gear.

As for his swing tips, I'm not too keen- mainly because I think lots of people will look at those and try them out even if they don't have the problem to begin with.  Mark does advocate using pros though, which I suppose he must do to avoid a backlash from his colleagues!

Overall, he's a good personality- just look at the meandmygolf guys- seem nice enough but very boring.  As long as he doesn't become too preachy about methods or brands or allows his head to inflate then he should have a nice long career, as no one else comes close at the moment.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2014)

the lad from trafford golf is trying to compete with him, Rick shields i think. comes across on the videos as a good lad also. have a look for his videos! i think he has even challenged MC to a match!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

Rooter said:



			the lad from trafford golf is trying to compete with him, Rick shields i think. comes across on the videos as a good lad also. have a look for his videos! i think he has even challenged MC to a match!
		
Click to expand...

Be better if he chilled out with the special effects.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 29, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Be better if he chilled out with the special effects.
		
Click to expand...

where is the "like" button.. he likes an effect doesnt he! swoosh and swipes etc! LOL


----------



## standrew (Jan 29, 2014)

Really like him, have got a lot of useful info on his channel. He's a cheeky bugger on a round though, putting other players down and laughing at them. Probably just banter though for the videos.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2014)

He's basically living the dream and I suspect there is not one person on the board that would not want to swap places with him.  He's making a living out of something he enjoys, playing lots of golf to a decent standard, getting flown around the world to play golf at fantastic courses by golf travel companies, given all the new clubs to test and being wined and dined by the manufacturers at their fitting centres who are keen to get him on their side.  Well done.

I do think he works bloody hard replying to as many questions/swings as he reasonably can, and I've learnt a thing or two from his vids that has helped me.  Not a direct replacement for a lesson from a pro, but certainly they can work in tandem.

I do get the point that every review seems a bit similar, but as he says, just about every club with the same loft and shaft length will go roughly the same difference now. Plus he's prepared to say that a lot of the guff the manufacturers come up with is mostly that, guff.  Where as all the golf mags reprint all the marketing garbage about hot faces, speed pockets, 10% more MOI etc etc as gospel.

I see that he's now got a column in Todays Golfer (I'm sure I suggested GM signed him up a year or so ago) so best of luck to him there.

I think his only challenge will be to seen to be neutral when it comes to reviews.  We know he loves Mizuno and wears Bunker Mentality clothes.  No problem with the clothes as again, well done, getting a company to give you free golf clothes, anyone on here would do exactly the same.  But he needs to ensure his reviews don't get too bland and 'golf magaziney' if he becomes so pally/dependent on the manufacturers that he dare not say anything that is not very complementary about them.  

But overall, well done sir, living the dream.


----------



## Twire (Jan 29, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I would like Mark to become a little more honest when it comes to his relationship with Mizuno and Bunker Mentality.  I think it's clear that he has some kind of sponsorship deal and that's fine, but he previously said (I think) that he just "likes" the Bunker gear.
		
Click to expand...


The driving range where he works is a Mizuno fitting centre. Not sure about the Bunker tie up, maybe just a sponsor.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2014)

Twire said:



			The driving range where he works is a Mizuno fitting centre. Not sure about the Bunker tie up, maybe just a sponsor.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what you class as sponsorship. To me it means someone is paying you to use their gear.  This might be the case, or it might be that they just send him free stuff and he can chose to wear it or not. Is that sponsorship??  Don't know really.  

Either way, as I said before, well done.  And I can't see how being sponsored by a clothing manufacturer will make him biased as he never does any golf polo short reviews.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 29, 2014)

The other point about reviews are that in any golf publication or proper website - they're always going to be positive and much of a muchness.

The latest driver from the top manufacturer will almost always get 9/10 or 4.5/5 as they can't afford to lose the backing of the manufacturers. If a magazine's reviewer said "the new TM SLDR is gimmicky, hasn't increased my numbers and I don't like the design - 2/10" there's no way they are being given a sneak preview of the next releases - let alone some of the amazing partnerships they get with manufacturers for competitions.

They scratch each other's back - golf media depend on the manufacturers for content, manufacturers depend on the media to advertise their products.

If Mark Crossfield *hated* a product, he either wouldn't review it or would give it a very neutral review ("I could see how this could work for some players").


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 29, 2014)

He does slate some stuff though, TM and Cobra used to be his targets. Although I have noticed lately he has toned down his reviews


----------



## Hovisbap (Jan 29, 2014)

I love his 3 hole challenges at various European courses, with Rory and coach Lockey, they are great fun to watch..... he just never stops talking


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jan 29, 2014)

I follow Mark, Rick Shiels and me and my golf on YouTube 

Much prefer Marks course videos, especially with coach lockey, they rip him terrible, right up my street!

Rick has started doing the odd course video, so it seems like he's catching on, he's quite good, to, honest about the gear he tests, but not as funny as Mark, but I think that'll come, as Mark wasn't the character he is now, when he started

Me and my golf is a bit dull, very technical, and even the fun stuff is a bit too robotic, also it bothers me that they dress exactly the same lol


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why does he need to check his backswing so much?
		
Click to expand...


I have sadly watched every video over the last 3 or 4 years, he does actually chat a couple of times about his checking of the back swing, his general answer is that its often something different each time but is well know as a twitchier(not the bird loving kind).


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			He does slate some stuff though, TM and Cobra used to be his targets. Although I have noticed lately he has toned down his reviews
		
Click to expand...

I think to be fair he didn't/doesn't slate the TM clubs and their performance as much as the over the top marketing claims, which he still does.  For instance he's kind of proved the speed pockets in TM clubs do mostly chuff all, but has said the club still is a good club and will go as far as any other will. It's clear he is very sceptical of all manufacturers marketing claims, which I expect most people on this board are as well.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 29, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think to be fair he didn't/doesn't slate the TM clubs and their performance as much as the over the top marketing claims, which he still does.  For instance he's kind of proved the speed pockets in TM clubs do mostly chuff all, but has said the club still is a good club and will go as far as any other will. It's clear he is very sceptical of all manufacturers marketing claims, which I expect most people on this board are as well.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. It is all right us on here slagging off TM marketing but another thing for someone in the trade to do it. There are definitely a couple of Cobra clubs he has been less than impressed with and a Callaway one got a slating once as well, Mizuno and Titleist never seem to get a bad rep from him though.


----------



## Twire (Jan 29, 2014)

Hovisbap said:



			I love his 3 hole challenges at various European courses, with Rory and coach Lockey, they are great fun to watch..... he just never stops talking 

Click to expand...

Here's one he did at my place with Matt Lockey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp43vVlhr60


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 29, 2014)

Twire said:



			Here's one he did at my place with Matt Lockey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp43vVlhr60

Click to expand...


Watched this the other day, LOVELY looking course, bet its not too wet either!


----------



## Twire (Jan 29, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Watched this the other day, LOVELY looking course, bet its not too wet either!
		
Click to expand...

It has been closed a bit the last month or so. It drains extremely well but has struggled to cope with the rain we've the past month. 

The video doesn't really do the course justice, they could have picked some better holes to play.


----------



## Scrindle (Jan 29, 2014)

jgozza said:



			He has some great instructional vids that can help you out but on the reviewing side he doesnt really do any Callaway reviews??
		
Click to expand...

I watched a Big Bertha Alpha review only yesterday!!

I think he's great.  Some of his videos have really helped me, and I really enjoy his course vlogs - they've helped me to better shot management around the course.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 29, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			I have sadly watched every video over the last 3 or 4 years, he does actually chat a couple of times about his checking of the back swing, his general answer is that its often something different each time but is well know as a twitchier(not the bird loving kind).
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			I watched a Big Bertha Alpha review only yesterday!!

I think he's great.  Some of his videos have really helped me, and I really enjoy his course vlogs - they've helped me to better shot management around the course.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, he's reviewed both Big Bertha Alpha driver and the other Big Bertha non alpha one (Beta, Gamma, chuff knows) over the last few days.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 29, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Fair point. It is all right us on here slagging off TM marketing but another thing for someone in the trade to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Which is probably why I like him so much.  I would not expect any media to 'slag them off' as such as it's commercial suicide. But a healthy dose of scepticism of some of the claims/terminology used, backed up with some testing to prove a point (or even not, how great would it be to see an independent test that shows a 7 iron at 35 degrees with a speed pocket/hot face etc does actually go 10 yards further than another manufacturers 7 iron at 35 degrees without), seems to me the best way to do it to me.  

It's the slavish reprinting of press released posing as journalism that I'm bored of.


----------



## Hovisbap (Jan 29, 2014)

Twire said:



			Here's one he did at my place with Matt Lockey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp43vVlhr60

Click to expand...

 watched this one last night, nice looking course and the usual banter....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2014)

I remember when TM introduced the speedslot on the irons he was rather scathing of the benefits. However I do think his reviews have become a bit one dimensional. He either goes overboard (I25 range) or is pretty non-committal (I can see this appealing to a large range of players, get a C/F etc). Never seen him say he didn't like any club. I understand he has a business and reputation to maintain but surely it defeats the object if everything is good.

I do like the on course stuff and the instructions and there is a lot of good stuff in these segments.


----------



## jpjeffery (Mar 10, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Of course, he does promote custom fitting...
		
Click to expand...

Not always though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsWhiGO9lBc


----------



## Allanxyz (Mar 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I remember when TM introduced the speedslot on the irons he was rather scathing of the benefits. However I do think his reviews have become a bit one dimensional. He either goes overboard (I25 range) or is pretty non-committal (I can see this appealing to a large range of players, get a C/F etc). Never seen him say he didn't like any club. I understand he has a business and reputation to maintain but surely it defeats the object if everything is good.

I do like the on course stuff and the instructions and there is a lot of good stuff in these segments.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean... he's pretty non-commitle, but to me it's exactly the same as Golf Monthly... pretty much never seen a bad review (sent two bad reviews in for the adizero tour regarding the spikes, but they are still publishing glowing reviews!!... it's like a dagger through the heart every time I see one!!).

 Does it mean there is no bad golf kit out there (subject to price) or does it mean the people reviewing just don't want to bite the hand that feeds them...

Crossfield is pretty keen to cut through the marketing blub and say that all drivers go the same length (apart from his loft up try with the SLDR)..which is probably about right.. then iron wise it depends what you are looking for...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2014)

Allanxyz said:



			I know what you mean... he's pretty non-commitle, but to me it's exactly the same as Golf Monthly... pretty much never seen a bad review (sent two bad reviews in for the adizero tour regarding the spikes, but they are still publishing glowing reviews!!... it's like a dagger through the heart every time I see one!!).

 Does it mean there is no bad golf kit out there (subject to price) or does it mean the people reviewing just don't want to bite the hand that feeds them...

Crossfield is pretty keen to cut through the marketing blub and say that all drivers go the same length (apart from his loft up try with the SLDR)..which is probably about right.. then iron wise it depends what you are looking for...
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to GM in particular, and the other publications, it would be commercial suicide to completely slate a particular product. To be honest, there are very few bad models out there these days and there is usually a number of redeeming features that can be found in any of them.

The Crossfield situation is different. He has suddenly exploded into notoriety via social media and fair play to him for seeing a gap in the market and getting in there. However these days he seems much more in be with all the top names and again I think he is reluctant to pan anything for fear of losing affiliation with that brand and not getting anything else to try. Even in the case of TM despite being scathing about the functionality of things like the speedslot and the marketing involved he was still positive about their performance.


----------



## Allanxyz (Mar 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair to GM in particular, and the other publications, it would be commercial suicide to completely slate a particular product. To be honest, there are very few bad models out there these days and there is usually a number of redeeming features that can be found in any of them.
*
The Crossfield situation is different*. He has suddenly exploded into notoriety via social media and fair play to him for seeing a gap in the market and getting in there. However these days he seems much more in be with all the top names and again I think he is reluctant to pan anything for fear of losing affiliation with that brand and not getting anything else to try. Even in the case of TM despite being scathing about the functionality of things like the speedslot and the marketing involved he was still positive about their performance.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it commercial suicide for Crossfield all well... Or am I missing the point why you see the Crossfield situation as different? He wants to make a living, or better living, out of his youtube presence so he doesn't pan anything. I think he's slightly better than GM in that he is at least sceptical about the new technology rather than reading out the press conference notes... It's about performance and looks more than sales blurb.

i think you're right though, there are very few bad models now, just different clubs to suit different people who have different budgets.


----------



## Alan P Mills (Mar 10, 2014)

Coatsy79 said:



			I follow Mark, Rick Shiels and me and my golf on YouTube 

Much prefer Marks course videos, especially with coach lockey, they rip him terrible, right up my street!

Rick has started doing the odd course video, so it seems like he's catching on, he's quite good, to, honest about the gear he tests, but not as funny as Mark, but I think that'll come, as Mark wasn't the character he is now, when he started

Me and my golf is a bit dull, very technical, and even the fun stuff is a bit too robotic, also it bothers me that they dress exactly the same lol
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all the above.:lol:
Mark now has his cohorts pushing their own YouTube channels (Gorrilla James, Steve Buzza Buzzman and Coach Lockey sometime in the future). All good golf online entertainment.   

Mark is the man though!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2014)

Like the guy and his (Brit) sense of humor.  Sent some of the videos to my stateside friends and it was all lost on them.

I believe Crossfield now writes for another golf mag (TG).  

Amazing how a lil know pro from a corner of this country has become an international golf guru thanks to social media.. good on him


----------



## CMAC (Mar 11, 2014)

I do believe (and I could have dreamt it so but happy to be corrected) that at one point there was talk on here by GM of MC doing some stuff with GM, was awhile ago so maybe didnt materialise. Social media is certainly creating opportunities, Justin Bieber anyone.


I do wish he's stop rocking to hit a shot then stand up and chat 3 times in a row, I've been known to shout at the pc  "JUST HIT IT FFS!!" :rofl:


----------



## Scrindle (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought it was amusing during his recent TM Loft-Up video when he told the TM rep that he's had to make the video he didn't want to make.  Contantly throughout the video he was making comments about the marketing spiel.  He may as well have been saying 'your marketing claims are usually complete tosh, but on this occasion you seem to be telling the truth'.

Can't imagine myself ever having the balls to say something like that to someone when they're providing me with a free fitting, clubs, etc...!  Fair play to him.


----------



## Hack-Man-Hob (Mar 11, 2014)

I can imagine a lot of time spent in a TM board room deciding on who to send in with Crossfield for the video and the panic of the TM pro who was carefully selected for the job! (rehearsing all his facts and figures the night before!) I thought it was dead honest of him with his opinions in that video.  Similar one when he's at Titliest, can't remember if it was golf balls or maybe some irons he was hitting, but his thoughts on the marketing weren't diluted just because he was in a Titleist facility.  Refreshing


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2014)

the best bit about the TM fitting was that he got his own balls and monitor!!!  Must have got the cat among the TM pigeons


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2014)

vkurup said:



			the best bit about the TM fitting was that he got his own balls and monitor!!!  Must have got the cat among the TM pigeons 

Click to expand...

I doubt it, expect they were pretty confident IMHO.


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2014)

I think his playing videos are great fun. Sky should get him to replace Mark Roe and Peter Oosterhuis. Two men that need to lighten up.


----------



## el marko (Mar 11, 2014)

I find it funny how pretty much every scratch player at clifton hill now has there own youtube channel


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair to GM in particular, and the other publications, it would be commercial suicide to completely slate a particular product. To be honest, there are very few bad models out there these days and there is usually a number of redeeming features that can be found in any of them.

The Crossfield situation is different. He has suddenly exploded into notoriety via social media and fair play to him for seeing a gap in the market and getting in there. However these days he seems much more in be with all the top names and again I think he is reluctant to pan anything for fear of losing affiliation with that brand and not getting anything else to try. Even in the case of TM despite being scathing about the functionality of things like the speedslot and the marketing involved he was still positive about their performance.
		
Click to expand...

How is it different? Sounds pretty much the same as you describe it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2014)

richart said:



			I think his playing videos are great fun. Sky should get him to replace Mark Roe and Peter Oosterhuis. Two men that need to lighten up.
		
Click to expand...

Sky could do a lot worse than give him a weekly golf show. Let's be honest most of us on here would watch anything golf related.


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 11, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sky could do a lot worse than give him a weekly golf show. Let's be honest most of us on here would watch anything golf related.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, not 100% convinced of his coaching expertise yet (only seen 4-5 of his vids), but it would be enough to eclipse both Roe and Oosterhuis. I really like his upbeat nature.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sky could do a lot worse than give him a weekly golf show. Let's be honest most of us on here would watch anything golf related.
		
Click to expand...

Agree... but the problem will start when starts flogging Sky in their studios... <which wud be a laugh>


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 11, 2014)

I really enjoy his playing videos, always light hearted and a lot of fun.  I try not to watch his instruction videos anymore as too much information, I find can be a bit of overload (having lessons) but I did find them informative and he does explain how drills and feelings you are trying to achieve well.

With regards the equipment, I feel the products are all pretty much the same across the brands.  I doubt any manufacturer make bad products so it pretty much boils down to personal preferences which in some cases have already influenced your decision before you have swung a club.


----------

